# Danilo Barbosa



## Ragnet_7 (24 Luglio 2016)

Giovane brasiliano del 1996 (20 anni) , mediano del Braga ritornato nel team madre dopo un prestito al Valencia. Talento di grande prospettiva e soprattutto quello che mi ha colpito una grande personalità.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Luglio 2016)

Il giocatore si è trasferito al Benfica per 7 milioni di euro. Giovane mooolto interessante, tenetelo d'occhio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2016)

Lo conosco. Davanti alla difesa sarebbe perfetto grazie alle sue doti tecniche e alle sue capacità di interdizione. Come vedete, di gente in giro da prendere ce n'è, ma purtroppo, quando manca la competenza in società, i risultati sono Pornodivo e Cessolacci titolari.


----------

